# Cory's m.v Corbank



## paul0510

Hi Lads,

can't find a pic of this vessel anywhere. I was 2nd Mate on her in the late 70s cruising the Meddy and generally having a great time, what a mixed bag we were. Pensionable Cory Master, youngish ex-Blue Flue Mate, ex-BP Tanker 2/O (me) and 3/O was a fishing boat skipper out of the Clyde. Laughs galore. Anyhow, if anybody could whistle-up a photo of this sistership to the Corbeach I would be most grateful as it is the only vessel left of my 15 years service of which I'm missing a pic.
Thanks, 
Paul


----------



## jordiboy

Hi Paul,
I have just posted a photo of Corbank in my gallery


----------



## danube4

*Corbank. Corbeach. Corburn.*

Nelson, Paul0510, Zelo0510, R651400. Very good pics of these ships.
Google, Goole Shipbuilding.
go down to third.
Look in 1956.
All the best .
Barney. (Thumb)


----------



## vchiu

Very good site indeed
thank you barney
http://riversea.tugtalk.co.uk/goole/goolesb.htm

This is very interesting to see some vessels made in Goole are still in existence even after more than 50 years. a tribute to good British engineering.

I also check the pictures of Corbank with a lot of attention


----------



## mooga

*MV Corbank on River Tyne in 1970*

Colour image of MV Corbank on the River Tyne in 1970


----------



## beedeesea

She also rates a mention here: http://www.northeastmaritime.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=11344&p=22421

Brian


----------



## R58484956

Greetings *Mooga* and welcome to *SN*.Bon voyage.


----------



## WilliamH

I sailed on the Corbank, 3rd Eng, in 1962/63. I liked the ship and the people onboard, only trouble I never had any money, to many ports. If you watch the movie, Get Carter, starring Micheal Caine you can catch a glimpse of the Corbank passing the bridge at Newcastle, you might have to slow the video down to see it.


----------



## BlythSpirit




----------



## 8575

mooga said:


> Colour image of MV Corbank on the River Tyne in 1970


I wonder if she ever shared a berth/port with MV CORABANK?! May have caused a bit of confusion. (Pint)


----------



## Harry Nicholson

In 1956 I had 5 weeks on Corburn as R/O. Captain WF Anderson. The mate looks to be Beswick, or similar. I'm trying to recall the number of crew on her, how many deck and engineroom. Any ideas how crews were made up on 2,000 ton colliers? I'm attempting to set down a few memories whilst they're still there.


----------



## WilliamH

Harry Nicholson said:


> In 1956 I had 5 weeks on Corburn as R/O. Captain WF Anderson. The mate looks to be Beswick, or similar. I'm trying to recall the number of crew on her, how many deck and engineroom. Any ideas how crews were made up on 2,000 ton colliers? I'm attempting to set down a few memories whilst they're still there.


I sailed on the Corbank in1961/62 as 3rd Eng, the engine room compliment was C Eng. 2nd Eng, 3rd Eng and one donkeyman. The deck officers were made up of Captain, 1st Mate and 2nd Mate.


----------



## beedeesea

When I was on Corbeach 63/64 the normal complement on the coast consisted of Master, Mate, 2nd Mate, Chief Eng, 2nd Eng, Donkeyman, Chief Steward, R/O. Can't recall how many deck crew. A 3rd Mate and 3rd Eng were added when we went on the Setubal/Ghent run.

Brian


----------



## Harry Nicholson

WilliamH said:


> I sailed on the Corbank in1961/62 as 3rd Eng, the engine room compliment was C Eng. 2nd Eng, 3rd Eng and one donkeyman. The deck officers were made up of Captain, 1st Mate and 2nd Mate.


That's useful, thank you. I suppose we might add, cook, cabin boy, and maybe four AbS. making 13 with the sparks.

Thanks again
Harry


----------

